# high perf tjet



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm new to the site and was introduced to it by joez. im planning on doing some radical tjet 500 customizations. if any one has any tips on improving performance they would be much apprectiated


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

keionius said:


> I'm new to the site and was introduced to it by joez. im planning on doing some radical tjet 500 customizations. if any one has any tips on improving performance they would be much apprectiated


Call me anytime day or night and I can make you a happy camper!I will give ya enough tips to get you goin well!
Chris 859-356-1566


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

keionius said:


> I'm new to the site and was introduced to it by joez. snip....


We wont hold that against you!....much  

Welcome. :wave: 

Straight up! Dragula's your man, fast service, no BS or hyperbole. :thumbsup: 

Truth in advertising... he really is up all darn nite! I test him regularly...LOL


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

got it thanks


----------

